# Swiss tires



## Andrew Gorman (May 23, 2014)

Looking for some cold weather gear on the interwebs, I found some inexpensive tires for Swiss military bikes- they are some kind of difficult to find size.  
http://www.swisslink.com/products/misc/swiss_army_bicycle_tire-12-2533/
I'm happy with the cold weather gear, and they shipped pretty quickly.  These are apparently Swiss tires, not the Asian re-makes.


----------

